# Where to find wire?



## Delta (Apr 29, 2008)

Looking for the size wire that commonly comes attached to the board in flashlights. My friend and I have been trying to mod Nuwaii lights and they all seem to have the same amount of wire in them: Not nearly enough. So the first step would be replacing the wire with longer. I figured DX would have some, but no. Any ideas/Suppliers...or know what size to look for? Probably Radio Shack I guess.


----------



## warlord (Apr 29, 2008)

If you cut open a USB wire you'll get a bunch of colored wire exactly the right size for wiring LEDs to drivers. 

A few years ago, I put my original Xbox into a computer case so I had to hack up a bunch of wires to make Xbox to USB adapters. I wound them all up and sorted them by color to save for future projects.

Also, if you cut open the cable from old console controllers you'll get the same thing. Gamestop sells those things cheap.


----------



## Illum (Apr 29, 2008)

for regular hookup wire radioshack has down to 22 gauge single spools but in some cases its too thick for your needs. They do offer a two wire spool of 24 gauge intercom wire, I have no idea what sort of performance those may yield. 

I rummage through office junk and sometimes find dead or broken mice or speakers...rip those open and you have plenty of 24+ gauge wires to work with...they are good except they tend to melt if say...your drawing over one amp through them. you can get away with 1 amp on 22 gauge though


----------



## Probedude (Apr 30, 2008)

warlord said:


> If you cut open a USB wire you'll get a bunch of colored wire exactly the right size for wiring LEDs to drivers.
> 
> Also, if you cut open the cable from old console controllers you'll get the same thing. Gamestop sells those things cheap.



The nice thing about getting these wires is they're usually high strand count, very fine wire to keep the cable flexible.


----------



## greenLED (Apr 30, 2008)

look for 22-24 AWG, silver coated teflon wire on eBay - best wire for mods!


----------



## Probedude (Apr 30, 2008)

greenLED said:


> look for 22-24 AWG, silver coated teflon wire on eBay - best wire for mods!



I've found teflon wire to be pretty stiff - insulation wise. At least the mil-spec stuff I've used it fatigues the wire right where the insulation ends in high flex usage (not that wiring lights is a high flex usage, but still much stiffer than PVC)


----------



## DonShock (Apr 30, 2008)

I use 22 and 24 ga teflon coated wire for most of my mods. I get it from Action Electronics.com in 25 ft spools.


----------



## Delta (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## phil2 (Feb 20, 2012)

If anyone is looking for wire you should checkout certicable.com they have almost every size and color you can think of they even stock cat 7 put that on your xbox 10gb transfer rate the also stock fiber cables with media converters so you can connect cat wire to fiber wire they have also started to sell led lighting cant wait


----------

